# looking for gold concentrates for university project



## division23 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all, long time creeper, first time poster here. I am trying to find out where I can get some gold concentrates. I am a university student in biochemistry and I am working on my final project to refine refractory ore with a biooxidation process. I am trying to increase the slurry content within a vat leach type process, while also decreasing the time it takes for the oxidation process. If anyone can point me in any direction it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## division23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to say that my offer still stands and I will pay for the concentrates as well as shipping if anyone can help me out. Any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks

Philip


----------



## shyknee (Apr 29, 2011)

E-bay


----------



## division23 (Apr 29, 2011)

really, people sell concentrates on e-bay? Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sources are tight, and supply is limited. 
I have one contact with ore seeking a market, and that's it.
I do not know if it is, or isn't refractory.

If you're in need of ore to conduct your experiment with, any Ore should work, 
if all that you are trying to do is prove that a bio-oxidation process will work to recover Gold from it.

That specific process will work on Any Ore Type, refractory or not, as long as it's permeable to the leach solution.
Sulfur is a primary food of many types of bacteria used in such processes.
Iron is another food source for specific bacteria used in the processes of Bio-oxidation.

The action of the bacteria eating those two elements is what free's up the gold bound in solid solution, 
possibly even causing it to be dissolved into the leach solution if the bacteria changed the PH enough.

I don't know much on the specifics of Bio-oxidation, but I know that the above is true.


Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## division23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Rick,

Thank you very much for the reply, I was hoping you would respond to my thread :lol:. I see what you are saying, the process simply liberates the gold from the ore, and providing a feed solution of iron and sulphur for the leach should keep the process going and my little bugs happy. My goal is to simply try to increase the amount of leach that can be handled in the vat leach, possibly around 20% would be my goal. From the research that I have read so far it seems that the most effect concentration would be around 5% with at least a couple of days for the ore to oxidize. This should make the process more economical, as well as increase thoroughput.

I would be interested in any ore that I can get seeing as I cannot find any as everyone wants to process it themselves. Is there any way that I might be able to contact you? So far all the ore that I have found on ebay is simply gold ore that has been salted, which defeats the purpose for me seeing as how the gold is already liberated in those ore samples.

Again thanks for your reply Rick, its greatly appreciated

Sincerely, Philip


----------



## seawolf (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know if it would work but snowdog20 has a listing for blacksand cons.
Mark


----------



## division23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mark. I looked at that listing a while ago but I think he is only shipping in the US and I am up here in canada.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 30, 2011)

division23 said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply, I was hoping you would respond to my thread :lol:. I see what you are saying, the process simply liberates the gold from the ore, and providing a feed solution of iron and sulphur for the leach should keep the process going and my little bugs happy.



In Sulphide Ore's such as Arseno-Pyrite, Chalcopyrite, Stephenite, Calaverite, Argentite, Sperylite, etc. The sulfide content should high enough to feed your bugs as the ore is. That process takes place naturally, and is why acid drainage is a problem for sulfide mines. Iron and sulfur eating bacteria convert the water into sulfuric acid. 

That same process can be duplicated in a vat system, thus removing the iron and sulfur, leaving it as a high grade material amenable to Cyanide, thio, Chlorination, etc. in order to recover the gold from the Ore via taking it into solution, or by converting it into a form that can be removed by leaching.

I do not think that extra sulfur or iron would be necessary, but might. Just my thoughts on that subject.




division23 said:


> I would be interested in any ore that I can get seeing as I cannot find any as everyone wants to process it themselves.



I'll see what I can do to help you out.
I have three or four contacts with ore for sale, 
so I could help you get in touch, and see what you two could work out, if interested. 




division23 said:


> Is there any way that I might be able to contact you?



My phone # and e-mail are in my signature.
Give me a call, let's chat. 541-367-4169




division23 said:


> So far all the ore that I have found on ebay is simply gold ore that has been salted,
> which defeats the purpose for me seeing as how the gold is already liberated in those ore samples.



Yup, you're interested in creating some sort of process that will liberate gold from an ore, 
and possibly take it into solution. Native element would defeat half the purpose of what you are trying to do.



division23 said:


> Again thanks for your reply Rick, its greatly appreciated



You're welcome.
Glad to be of assistance.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you need gold ore or will a (graphifitic schist sulfide) rock work for you? How much of a sample do you need? I just picked these up and haven't crushed or sampled any yet. Have a great day. awc


----------



## geonorts (Apr 30, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=9983


----------

